# How old to start?



## gamerdaddy (May 12, 2016)

I have a 19month old and I have split custody of her.
The mother doesn't really seem interested in teaching her to learn how to use the potty yet.

She knows the word potty and knows what it means, and she grabs herself when she has to go. I feel like these are signs that she is ready.

If she has to go #2 she will go to a corner to hide and do her business already. She is super smart and I feel like she would be easy to train if she had support from both of us.

Any advice on this?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

19mo is very young. She is showing signs of awareness for sure but that doesn't necessarily mean that she is ready for toilet training. If you want to give it a go then I would keep it very low key. Maybe start with naked time and, if you see her clutching herself then pop her on the potty. If she's not interested or doesn't want to then I wouldn't push it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamerdaddy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks. We got her an Elmo potty because she loves Elmo. I'll just continue to show her how it works and see if she tries to do it herself for a while.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

We started even younger than that with my DD1, exactly how the PP said. I kept her bottom naked whenever I had time to devote to it, kept the potty at hand and popped it under her if I noticed her starting to go. She started going on her own before age 2.


----------



## sarahdawes (Mar 5, 2016)

thank you, thats really useful advice


----------



## Ash83 (Jun 23, 2016)

My daughter did something similar we used "special treats" for every time she sat on the potty and did some business. So in her mind she felt something which meant potty which meant a small treat.


----------



## Meghna Arora (Jul 7, 2016)

My 3 year old is now comfortable in using toilet. When she was 15 months i started taking her to the toilet and make her understand how to use toilet seat (use toddler's toilet seat to make them sit on pot) and slowly slowly she started giving positive response to my guidance 
that's how they learn with practical demo. Read "Wellbeingart":thumb


----------



## celeste_mom (Aug 17, 2016)

we started when our Amy was 10 months old, we waited until the could sit up and had perfect head and neck control. First we used potty, we kept it always at hand  Now small toilet seat for kids which she really likes. And we always explained her "how the belly works", when to use potty or how to use toilet etc. when she was 2 y.o. she was going to bathroom on her own 

BTW I'll never forget when my cousin's baby Victoria was 3,5 y.o. and her parents didn't even bother to start teaching her to use potty or toilet and they were still using diapers :/ One day our kids (and two other kids from our neighbourhood) were playing in a small swimming pool for toddlers and Vicky pooped into the pool and the rest of kids started screaming and running away. Then Vicky's parent realized they REALLY need to start teaching her to use toilet!


----------



## Jsonger45 (Sep 28, 2016)

It's advisable to work at their pace. Considering that the child is already showing signs of awareness, then commencing actual training isn't a bad idea. Normally, you should set a timeline and goals of what you'd like to achieve within that period. Another factor is the shared custody, you should talk to our partner about the potty training, because there are possibilities of relapsing if the other caregiver fails to continue when the child is in her custody.

In all, don't rush it. Let her take her time and before you know it, she would be using the toilet on her own.

Goodluck


----------



## jillandfred (Oct 17, 2016)

This takes me back, it definitely took a lot of perseverance and was the part I was most dreading as a new mother. Our 4 year old was around 2 & half by the time she was comfortable and pretty much fully transitioned.


----------



## Zooey Barnett (Aug 31, 2016)

Definitely do not rush into anything. Our daughter started using potty when she was 15 months old, now she's almost 3 y.o. and we are teaching her to use toilet :smile:


----------



## Jessica Smith (Nov 28, 2016)

Some children are faster than others, I agree with the people saying dont rush, it will come naturally eventually when you encourage them!


----------



## Markons92 (Mar 23, 2017)

I think that's the perfect time to start potty training. You just make sure he has a lot of fun while sitting there.  I was always goofing around and as far as remember he was quickly adapted to using the potty.


----------



## samd1 (Jul 7, 2017)

My Daughter is 4 and has been using the potty since she was 2. Night time is a different story, no matter what I try she can't stay dry the whole night. Apparently I've not to worry until she is at least 8 years old!


----------



## katy_ny (Jul 7, 2017)

agree - 19 month is very very young) minimum 2 y.o.


----------



## ndoretha (May 4, 2017)

Potty training varies on your own personal methods and your own beliefs. I can see benefits to training infants and toddlers. According to experts it takes 8-10 months from the start to be diaper free. Most girls are diaper free in the US by 36 months and most boys in the US by 39 months. So between 26 (for girls) and 29 (for boys) months statically most parents are starting their training.


----------



## gomurr (Oct 6, 2017)

We have twins (2 girls) and we started with 22 month. It didn't take much time. After one month they where diaper free during the day. And they have fun with this.
But we also have an older son. Our boy was late... I think he was 3 years when he was diapper free... So you see... it is very individual I think.


----------



## jamesstewartpa (Oct 12, 2017)

This is good time. When baby ready. i don't think that very soon. As soon as when you start, you will more disengaged
:nerd:
I have learned some tips: youtube.com/watch?v=DbzadNUlgJc


----------



## SaraT1990 (Nov 9, 2017)

Children can start learning as early as 18 months so I would say to definitely go for it. If she is already already knows the words and knows when she has go then she is definitely ready to start potty training.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2017)

We started the first child when she was 18 months old. She kind of knew what we tried to do but she can't cooperate. A lot of efforts put in but no results. When she was 26 months I tried again in a 3-day-weekend. She was ready in 2 days. Very easy. She never had an accident afterwards.

For the little brother， we tried once at his 2 years old. When we tried again when he was 2 and half years old, he was completely trained within a day. Only one accident afterwards.

When they are ready, it is easy and no accident. :smile:


----------



## anacurtis (Dec 19, 2017)

my son started when he was 3.


----------



## StacySouth (Feb 1, 2018)

mine when she was 4


----------



## onetreemom (Feb 28, 2018)

One was 2 and the other was 3 when we started. They both were trained within 6 months.


----------



## dandreas (Mar 6, 2018)

19mo is very young. She is showing signs of awareness for sure but that doesn't necessarily mean that she is ready for toilet training.


----------



## ChunksMom (Mar 27, 2018)

I think 19 months is a bit early to start but introducing the potty and showing how it works seems fine. My baby boy is 21 months and I haven't started potty training and will probably start introducing it to him once he turns two and see how it goes.


----------



## Hannelene (Apr 13, 2018)

Depends on the kid. In my experience a younger kid can do it but takes a bit longer, while an older kid takes less time. We'll see whether that holds for my first girl.


----------



## tashalucy (Jul 30, 2018)

My son is 2 and a half years old. Its summer time and I decided to start his potty training. He is taking it well!


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

useful information!


----------



## Momof4! (Nov 16, 2018)

With all 4 of my kids we tried around 2 1/2 but all failed and showed no interest, with my twin boys they started showing signs and it really seemed to bother them as soon as they peed and wanted their diapers off right then so just like my 4 yr old now I introduced them again to the training potty and also a box which I had filled with dollar store toys and explained everytime they used the potty and not the diaper they could pick a prize worked wonders and very easy, now my lil girl is 3 yrs old and she started showing same signs I tried the introducing and she wasnt having it, kept telling me she wanted to be a baby I had to insure her she would always be mommy and daddys baby without a diaper and with that and encoargement with the toys she was willing and ready and was completly trained no accidents at all within 2 weeks, but They do have to show signs as well as just know its on their time when they are ready it will go by fast but the re assurance of fears and just standing by but not pressing has helped with all 4 of mine


----------



## Naturalmoma (Nov 9, 2018)

*19 months is a great age*

I did all of mine at 18 months. I had great success. There is a ton of good research out there to support starting at a young age. Even better as soon as they are showing signs they are ready. Often if you wait it can become a power game. I say listen to the clues, and don't worry about comparing your child to any other. There is not a magic switch that turn on at a certain age. Good luck


----------



## ANair (Jan 9, 2019)

Naturalmoma said:


> I did all of mine at 18 months. I had great success. There is a ton of good research out there to support starting at a young age. Even better as soon as they are showing signs they are ready. Often if you wait it can become a power game. I say listen to the clues, and don't worry about comparing your child to any other. There is not a magic switch that turn on at a certain age. Good luck


I guess I learnt at 1 year. I just couldn't control peeing. I peed in bed for a long time but then I think it is something you learn on your own and no training teaches you that


----------



## tinajack (Jan 31, 2019)

katelove said:


> 19mo is very young. She is showing signs of awareness for sure but that doesn't necessarily mean that she is ready for toilet training. If you want to give it a go then I would keep it very low key. Maybe start with naked time and, if you see her clutching herself then pop her on the potty. If she's not interested or doesn't want to then I wouldn't push it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must appreciate with you...:smile:


----------



## griffy (Feb 11, 2019)

Mine started expressing interest and using the potty at daycare at about 16 months, but I think it's just because she's the youngest and sees so many of the bigger kids using the potty. We have one at home for her to try out when she's interested but we have dived into potty training fully yet at almost 18 months.


----------



## TCBY5 (Jan 16, 2019)

I have learned by my 2nd and 3rd child to follow their lead. LESS STRESS on EVERYONE  A key note...they won't go to kindergarten in a diaper! Good Luck!


----------



## MeganR (Dec 30, 2020)

I found that around the 2 year mark it was fairly easy to potty train. I used a toddler sized plastic potty and also just helped hold my kiddies on the big toilet when they wanted to go there. The process took a couple weeks and that was it. Pull up diapers were my friend during this period!


----------

